

There's new appetite for peddlers of cheap eats - bootload
http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/stories/2009/02/23/story1.html

======
bootload
Interesting article on concept of _"White labelling"_ of food stuffs. Anyone
know of software/web app examples of this? ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-label_product> via
<http://jontangerine.com/log/2009/12/introducing-analog>

Who is the _"Richelieu"_ of software?

